# Latest Pens



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I have been working on several things as of lately. Most of which are pens. Hopefully you like them.

Feedback is desired.

Corian 360 herringbone on a Wallstreet II







Photochromic cast blank on Jr Gent II Rollerball







Chechen Burl Worthless Wood on Jr Gent II Rollerball







Buckeye Burl on Jr Gent II Rollerball







Jarrah Burl Worthless Wood on a Designer Pen


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

The pens are verry nice. I would love to get into pens and other small things, but just haven't made that jump yet. Keep up the good work.
Nick


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Fred those are fantastic. I like em all but I think the buckeye burl is my favorite. I haven't turned or even held one of the jr gents. Do you like them? They look very nice.

John


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Good job Fred. I've got to admit the buckeye burl is my fav also. Keep up the good work.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

These pens are wonderful I also like the buckeye burl.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Great job on your pens. buckeye burl is and always been my favorite wood for pens. CA finish?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

jdixon said:


> Fred those are fantastic. I like em all but I think the buckeye burl is my favorite. I haven't turned or even held one of the jr gents. Do you like them? They look very nice.
> 
> John


The Jr Gent is a very easy pen to turn and assemble. The balance is really nice also.

So, I guess the short answer is yes......:laughing:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeff4woodturning said:


> Great job on your pens. buckeye burl is and always been my favorite wood for pens. CA finish?


I have been working with the CA finish for a while trying to get it perfected. Still have trouble with it now and then. When I have trouble I just walk away for a while and come back another day and give it a shot.

I think the temperature plays a huge roll in how good the finish ends up. IMHO.

There is a CA finish on all the pens with the exception of the Corian Herringbone. That is literally just a light sanding to 600 grit and then a buffing on my buffer. Corian shines so easily. :icon_smile:


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

My favorite is the Jarrah Burl. Different strokes...


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I love that 360 Herringbone, nicely done. I haven't had the patience to attempt it yet... maybe one day... but not anytime soon.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Dvoigt said:


> I love that 360 Herringbone, nicely done. I haven't had the patience to attempt it yet... maybe one day... but not anytime soon.


They are not as hard as what you think they are...... Just some time to build the blank. You can do that watching your favorite TV show. That's how this one got built.....


----------

